# Cuddling success!!!



## xljenlx3389 (Sep 11, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I just wanted to report my bonding success! I've had Mochi since July and she mainly ranged from indifferent to hostile for most of that time. Only since mid-September had she been receptive to me picking her up and holding her. Just now she cuddle up in my lap for 20 minutes and when she started moving around I was able to pet her without her trying to hide or spiking up and huffing at me! 

I'm so excited!!! For my fellow new hedgehog owners, hang in there it will happen!!!! 

Have a Happy Halloween Weekend!!!


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Yay congrats ^-^ Best feeling in the world isn't it?  Yay :mrgreen:


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh!  I'm so happy for you!!! That's very exciting!! :mrgreen:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Yay!! So glad you stuck with it. Such a lovely feeling.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

AWESOME!!

It is truly rewarding once they start to come around and embrace the snuggles and love!! I used to tell Daisy that all the time, EMBRACE THE LOVE little quilled one!!!


----------



## 3dgsuperfan (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh I cant wait for my turn!!!!! But I have a feeling its going to be a long time before I get to that point with my little guy  (if I ever do)...... He doesnt want anything to do with me and just wants to take off and hide in a corner lol but i still love the little guy and refuse to give up! I do hope someday ill be able to post your same message!!!!!


----------

